# Advice for an Aviary & Loft



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi All,

Hope everyone & their pigeons are doing well.

I'm helping a friend design /build their pigeon aviary & loft. Unfortunately I got involved in the process very late. The loft & aviary are almost built. I'll be providing pics soon.

I'm asking for advice on the aviary.
What should I keep in mind? I'm reading all through the Forum, but asking for feedback from those of you who maintain aviaries and lofts.

Thanks in Advance 🙂


----------



## Vicious (4 mo ago)

Recommend looking at this website 

They have really good ideas and also tell you what not to do.
You want to make sure the floor area is easy to clean, so have it raised, cemented, tiled, etc a material that can be disinfected and easily washed.
Make sure the metal is non-toxic to the birds.
Make sure it allows sunshine.
I have often seen people make an entry box for yourself and then another door that enters the aviary that way if a pigeon escapes they go into the trap room and you can catch them.

I have also seen where on the side incase you have a pigeon get sick or bring in new pigeons it is a quarantine room, or you can put baby pigeons for hand raising, or even just storing food and tools you need.

Good luck!


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Vicious said:


> Recommend looking at this website
> 
> They have really good ideas and also tell you what not to do.
> You want to make sure the floor area is easy to clean, so have it raised, cemented, tiled, etc a material that can be disinfected and easily washed.
> ...


Thank you for the helpful link Vicious. 

(I've been trying to 'like' and reply to your post, but PT wasn't letting me) 

Any feedback on perches?feeders? 

Thanks again.


----------



## Vicious (4 mo ago)

YaSin11 said:


> Thank you for the helpful link Vicious.
> 
> (I've been trying to 'like' and reply to your post, but PT wasn't letting me)
> 
> ...


I feel like those things become more of a personal preference and what is easiest for you to keep clean, is appealing to your aesthetic, and benefits your pigeons to having personal space, affordability, good health, and good quality of life.

There are many good examples of perches in the loft building website.

As for watering and feeders, it depends on how well it stays clean so that parasites don’t become abundant.

I know breeders who give bowls or trays of limited feed at certain times and then take away the feed so it doesn’t get left on the ground or get pooped on and others that do the self dispensing large round ones.

water I would maybe construct either a board over your water trough so it keeps the poop out and make it easy for you to take a trough out if there is or do a self dispensing water trough aswell.

if you put a large basin or bowl out there they will drown or try to bathe in it (which is fine if that is the intention). But as soon as the water is soiled it can transmit disease quickly if others try to drink water that a bird has pooped in.

Definitely make sure to use citric acid or Acv at least twice a week to help keep some disease under control.

I would look at reviews from various sources of these items and see what poultry breeders tend to like best or what their solutions are. Or look to see if some of the youtube lofts has made a video about it.

I would look up these channels: Adam Archer Pigeons, Standing Stone Kennels, Dr. Dale Hubbard, PhD, racing pigeons, Belgian Racing Pigeons, certified stepper, Guy with the Pink Gun, Faster Pigeons, How to train your pigeons, and PigeonEmpire. These are all good sources of pigeon loft info, I found them earlier looking for homing pigeons, but some of these also have good information about lofts as well or you could simply observe how they have constructed and designed their lofts and what they use to feed and water their pigeons with.


----------



## Phan of pigeons (3 mo ago)

YaSin11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope everyone & their pigeons are doing well.
> 
> ...


The most important consideration is to make sure the loft is predator - proof, especially from rats. The entire loft should be covered with wire mesh with no bigger than 1/4 inch openings and the floor either covered with concrete or concrete blocks or wire mesh and it's even better to raise the floor off the ground to protect from rats and moisture. Make sure there's no openings which mice and rats can get through. Rats can chew through wood and they can build tunnels to get to what they want to reach


----------



## OmerJahangir (Apr 7, 2021)

I will highly recommend your the read some important tips and details while developing the Aviaries. You should be very careful about the Sunlight and Ventilation directions.

*Kindly read this* too in detail. Pigeon Loft Design


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Vicious said:


> I feel like those things become more of a personal preference and what is easiest for you to keep clean, is appealing to your aesthetic, and benefits your pigeons to having personal space, affordability, good health, and good quality of life.
> 
> There are many good examples of perches in the loft building website.
> 
> ...


I feel like those things become more of a personal preference and what is easiest for you to keep clean, is appealing to your aesthetic, and benefits your pigeons to having personal space, affordability, good health, and good quality of life.

This is very true and I appreciate your honest feedback on it.


There are many good examples of perches in the loft building website.

Previously I had tried to use natural branches and wooden sticks/stems I had found in the wild. I am now considering plastic perches for this loft.



I would look up these channels: Adam Archer Pigeons, Standing Stone Kennels, Dr. Dale Hubbard, PhD, racing pigeons, Belgian Racing Pigeons, certified stepper, Guy with the Pink Gun, Faster Pigeons, How to train your pigeons, and PigeonEmpire.

Thank you for shortlisting them. I feel a binge of youtube coming on lol.

These are all good sources of pigeon loft info, I found them earlier looking for homing pigeons, but some of these also have good information about lofts as well or you could simply observe how they have constructed and designed their lofts and what they use to feed and water their pigeons with.


Thank you very much for your suggestions, much appreciated Vicious


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Phan of pigeons said:


> The most important consideration is to make sure the loft is predator - proof, especially from rats. The entire loft should be covered with wire mesh with no bigger than 1/4 inch openings and the floor either covered with concrete or concrete blocks or wire mesh and it's even better to raise the floor off the ground to protect from rats and moisture. Make sure there's no openings which mice and rats can get through. Rats can chew through wood and they can build tunnels to get to what they want to reach


Thank you for your suggestions Phan of pigeons.

Definitely, rats and mice are a common problem where I live.

We have another local 'pest' which is a problem for pigeon lofts; Lizards and Mosquitoes. Unfortunately I've lost many squabs/eggs and had sick pigeons before, due to lizards and mosquitoes and rats.

I'm currently using nylon netting with small holes and it's kept the rodents etc at bay so far. In the near future I think I will have to find some kind of 'chicken coop wire' for better security.

The loft/aviary is set up on an apartment building rooftop, the floor is rough cement.

Thank you again for your feedback.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

OmerJahangir said:


> I will highly recommend your the read some important tips and details while developing the Aviaries. You should be very careful about the Sunlight and Ventilation directions.
> 
> *Kindly read this* too in detail. Pigeon Loft Design


Many thanks for you suggestion OmerJahangir.

I just bookmarked the page and definitely give it a read.

Sunlight and good ventilation are very important for a healthy loft.

Thank you again.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi All,

Seeing as how most of the resources/links for the older Loft Design posts on the Forum are not working, I've decided to post Loft Resources, that I have in this thread.

I am doing this in the hope that it could be helpful for people seeking info on Loft Designs.

Feel Free to drop your recommended Loft Design links here.

Thanks in Advance 

Pigeon Book : Carl A. Naether : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive









Pigeon house plans and fixtures : a complete compendium of various kinds of pigeon houses and devices used by successful pigeon keepers : Dietz, E. J. W. (Edwin Joseph Wesley), 1867- : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Pigeon House Plans And Fixtures: A Complete Compendium Of Various Kinds Of Pigeon Houses And Devices Used By Successful Pigeon Keepers



archive.org













The practical pigeon keeper : Wright, Lewis, 1838-1905 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


The metadata below describe the original scanning. Follow the All Files: HTTP link in the View the book box to the left to find XML files that contain more...



archive.org













Fancy pigeons : containing full directions for their breeding and management, with descriptions of every known variety ... : Lyell, James C : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Illustrated with coloured plates and woodcuts.



archive.org


----------

